# Why I don't buy anything from MFS Supply



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

We all know SG is an example of a company that you don't want to help in any way. If you ever did work for them, you know that their website has a huge add for MFS Supply. It's not because MFS Supply paid them for the add space. Well here is the reason why.

http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/reports/rwservlet?imgc&Din=200608201888

Mendamir Locks is the OLD NAME as can be seen hear
http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/bsqry/f?p=100:7:0::NO:7:P7_CHARTER_NUM:1610013

Please note that their CEO's first name is actually Amir (mendAMIR locks) not Allen.

Yep SG's CEO owns MFS Supply. So every time you buy from MFS Supply you are just making a company most on here would agree is a bad and unethical company.

if you have ever been to an industry convention or trade show, you will never see the booths of these two companies near each other.

So they slam you with low fees, and then get as much of that money back as they can by providing you the supplies. Buying your supply chain is business 101. Not letting you know that is what they did is poor business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, that has been fairly common knowledge for some time. You'll notice they are the only preservation supply house advertising on their site.

Kind of like having to buy from the company store isn't it?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We had known it since the beginning and we don't shop there. Not to mention pricing, not competitive


----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like this forum is more in the know than most.

What are the best priced competitors?


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Use p & p preservation


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

if i was going to recommend anyone, it'd be Bargain Locks. Good breadth or items and you can negotiate pricing discounts.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Use p & p preservation


 
Pass.

Quality of locks is the worst I have ever seen. I spent more time installing their knoblocks & deadbolts due to the fact that I had to rebuild most of them right out of the box, then I get calls from inspectors saying that their keys do not seem to work. Even their padlocks suck. I have had to cut off most of their padlocks that I previously installed because they no longer open with keys. 

You definately get what you pay for with these guys!

Stick with Bargainlocks or USHardwareSupply.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Pass.
> 
> Quality of locks is the worst I have ever seen. I spent more time installing their knoblocks & deadbolts due to the fact that I had to rebuild most of them right out of the box, then I get calls from inspectors saying that their keys do not seem to work. Even their padlocks suck. I have had to cut off most of their padlocks that I previously installed because they no longer open with keys.
> 
> ...


I have had good luck with PP Supply. I have had a couple of shipping issues, but they were handled immediately and better than I expected.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG, focus on your business and not hating, you'll feel much better believe me.

Buy from whomever you want - maybe they have good prices, products or service, american, alien or whatever.

I bought from MFS and Bargin, have had good and bad from both.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hate is a pretty worn out word and doesn't apply here. This forum is an exchange of ideas, experiences, information and current topics, both good and bad. A bad review is better than no review.
Bargain locks have been pretty good to me. I wouldn't use them for anything more than temp securing of these properties until the house gets a new owner.
I gave MFS steady business for quite a few years. They shipped the wrong lock codes and gave me a partial order on the rest. Their paperwork showed that they gave me what I ordered, even though the shipping weight was off for what was missing. They chose to treat a long time customer poorly and I just went away.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

I've personally used all of them and really have had no problem with any of them. I'd have to say though the best was buylockbox & bargainlocks.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> I've personally used all of them and really have had no problem with any of them. I'd have to say though the best was buylockbox & bargainlocks.


Have used all ,but not SG`s supply company! I give most my business to Bargain Lock now!


----------



## SteveR (Dec 2, 2013)

*Supplies from Safe House Supplies*

I have issue with giving mfs supply and the like business since they are owned by the nationals and are already making money off the job, they can't make more off the supplies.

I buy from safe house supplies since the owner called me and asked to try it out and he made sure the order went out. Order came in 3 days but I guess that is average. The supplies are pretty much the same everywhere so if I can prevent the nationals from getting the money I am happy :thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I get mine here local. No shipping charge and they beat MFS and Barginlocks.


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*PPMaterials*

PPMaterials has been great and the prices are reasonable...


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Owner of Maxim enterprises also is owner of bargain locks from what looks understand.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

US Hardware gets our nod. Like to try more of the smaller distributors though. Seems the smaller outfits are more contractor friendly.


----------

